# fischen mit huchenalex



## löti (3. Januar 2004)

hallo boardies!

wie schon angekündigt, hab ich mich heute zum 2. mal mit huchenalex getroffen ... leider scheine ich ihm kein glück zu bringen  
bis auf einen biß ging heute leider nichts

da für mich aber sowieso das naturerlebnis im vordergrund steht, macht mir das nicht's aus ... ausserdem ist es sehr informativ, in eine andere art des fischens hinein zu schnuppern ... 

ich hab trotzdem ein paar foto's gemacht, die ich euch nicht vorenthalten will

das folgende foto zeigt die festung - ein wie ich finde sehr schöner streckenabschnitt ... der name kommt daher, weil dort noch nie ein huchen gefangen worden ist, obwohl man weiss, das dort kapitale vorkommen ... ist aber sehr schwer zu befischen, weil schwer zugänglich und sehr materialaufwendig


----------



## löti (3. Januar 2004)

nun eine etwas grössere aufnahme von alex berühmten  huchenzöpfen ... wenn sie richtig gebaut sind, bewegen sie sich fabelhaft im wasser


----------



## löti (3. Januar 2004)

und nun noch alex in action ... wie man sieht war es ziemlich kalt, was aber eher für das material, als für uns ein problem war


----------



## gismowolf (3. Januar 2004)

@Alex und löti!
Schade,daß Ihr keinen Fangbericht machen könnt.Hätte so gerne wieder einmal einen Huchen gesehen,aber man kann sowas ja auch nicht erzwingen!
Wolfgang,hast Du vielleicht noch ein paar Fotos von der Enns?
Zeig uns doch noch einige!
Alex,ich wünsch Dir ein ganz kräftiges Petri Heil,Du wirst bis zum 
Beginn der Schonzeit schon noch einige drillen,ich spür das irgendwie!


----------



## löti (3. Januar 2004)

@gismo: leider muss ich gestehen, das ich mir die fotos für einen fisch aufgehoben habe ... d.h. ich hab sonst leider keine interessanten fotos gemacht

grüsse
löti


----------



## HuchenAlex (4. Januar 2004)

tjo Wolfgang,

so spielt das Leben.. heute hättest Du trotz der wiedrigen Bedingungen gleich Bilder von 2 Fischen machen können. einem ziemlichen "Salzstangerl" von Huchen, vielleicht sowas um die 60cm lang, also wirklich ein Schneuzer, und einer etwa gleich langen Aalrutte, die sich ganz vorwitzig meinen Zopf gepackt hat..
ist mir auch das erste Mal passiert, daß beim Huchenfischen eine Rutte beißt..

Aber so es vor dem 19. Januar passiert, ruf ich Dich wie ausgemacht sofort an, wenns einen schönen Huchen zu sehen gibt.. 

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## rob (4. Januar 2004)

petri heil alex!!!
wenigstens ging was!!
typisch rutten die gierigen biester))))))...hab gar ned gewusst das ihr rutten in der enns habt.
wäre doch mal einen versuch wert.
kannst du mit dieser tageskarte nur speziell auf huchen fischen oder auf die anderen zu dieser zeit freigegebenen arten auch?
servas#h


----------



## HuchenAlex (4. Januar 2004)

Servas Rob,

also offiziell darf man im Winter (also ab 01.11) nur auf Huchen fischen, aber würd mir die Rutte im November oder Februar beißen, könnts schon sein, daß sie mit heim fahren würd 
Die erwähnte Tageskarte um 40 Euro ist eine reine Huchenlizenz, vor dem 01.11. gibts "normale" Tageslizenzen um irgendwas bei 20 Euro, womit man alles befischen kann was schwimmt und keine Schonzeit hat.. außer eben Huchen 

Der Ruttenbestand ist sogar recht gut, nur kaum befischbar, da Nachtfischen außer auf Huchen nicht erlaubt ist. Gefangen werden die praktisch nur bei Hochwasser, wenn das Wasser richtig dreckbraun ist, dann beißen sie auch am Tag und auch im Sommer.
Aber wie schon mal gesagt, ist recht selten daß man beim Huchenfischen was anderes als einen Huchen fängt.. hin und wieder eine größere Forelle, vielleicht 1-2 pro Saison, ganz selten eine Rutte, noch seltener mal einen Hecht.
Brauchst Dir also kaum den Kopf darüber zu zerbrechen, was Du mit einem "Beifang" machen würdest 

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## luigi (7. Januar 2004)

hallo huchenkranke,
wenn mir wer erklärt, wie man bilder anhängt, schicke ich euch ein porträt von meinem gestrigen "furchterregenden" (war kaum größer als der gummifisch, aber offenbar sehr selbstbewusst


----------



## rob (7. Januar 2004)

ohhhaaa luigi!!!lass uns schnell den feisten burschen betrachten..alsooo
du gehst auf antworten,da findest du unter dem textfeld einen button der heisst brows oder durchsuchen.mit diesem kannst du ein bild von deinem computer hochladen.achtung!bild darf eine gewisse grösse nicht überschreiten und muss in den gängigen webformaten sein(jpg,gif,....)#h


----------



## luigi (7. Januar 2004)

da is der großmäulige fratz: garantiert der kleinste huchen, den ich je gefangen habe #w der "dranhängende" shad misst 15 cm mit 12 g bleikopf!
ich hoffe, ich habe dem kleinen kerl nicht weh getan, und er behält seinen großen appetit...
grüße, luigi


----------



## HuchenAlex (8. Januar 2004)

Seas Luigi,

steht aber gut im Futter das Kerlchen, für die "Größe"  :m
wo hast denn den gefangen? 
könnte der Zeichnung nach fast ein Pielach - Huchen sein... die haben im Gegensatz zu den Fischen in der Enns reichlich Punkte..
bei uns sind die Tierchen eher "blank", mit einem kupfernen Schimmer...


----------



## luigi (9. Januar 2004)

hi hu-al,
der is aus der mur, und mir kommt auch vor, dass er schon hübsch gebaut war - nicht so ein elendsdünnes stangerl.
manche mur-fische sind besonders schön gezeichnet, aber man weiß ja nie, was da alles durch besatz durcheinander gebracht wurde. meinen "schönheitskönig" lege ich bei (oder ist´s eine königin?) dieser fisch schwimmt jedenfalls noch!
grüße, luigi
p.s. hoffentlich bekomme ich bald einmal einen enns-huach live zu gesicht!?


----------



## HuchenAlex (10. Januar 2004)

Seas Luigi,

jo, der is wirklich schön.. läßt sich kaum sagen, obs ein Männchen oder Weibchen ist, bin da schon vorsichtig geworden.. mein Größter war auch so unglaublich dick, mit eher kleinem Kopf, hätte geschworen, es ist ein Weibchen.. fast wie bei uns Menschen, was 

An welchem Mur - Revier fischt Du denn? beim Willi oder Machacek (keine Ahnung, wie man den schreibt) vielleicht?
Einige Fischerkumpels von mir haben da auch immer eine Lizenz, ich beschränk mich da lieber auf die Enns, die hab ich vor der Haustüre.

Wann Du mal einen Enns - Huchen live siehst, liegt eher an Dir als an mir.. mußt Dich halt mal her verirren 

und jetzt werd ich mir schnell noch ein paar Aitel aufködern und dann nix wie ans Wasser.. +3°, und morgen solls noch wärmer werden... da muß ja fast was gehen.

Grüße, Alex


----------



## HuchenAlex (10. Januar 2004)

Hier noch ein Bild des Huchens, den ich Anfang November gefangen hab.
Leider hatte er da seine schöne rötliche Farbe schon fast verloren und war schon ziemlich verblaßt, das dunkle Umgebungslicht läßt ihn noch ein wenig heller erscheinen.
So jedenfalls sehen bei uns die meißten Huchen aus.. wenig Punkte, und schön dick


----------



## HuchenAlex (10. Januar 2004)

sieht man auch schön, wie sich der Mistkerl in die Schnur eingedreht hat.
hat ihm aber nix geholfen :m :m


----------



## rob (10. Januar 2004)

viel spass alex!!bei der wärme muss ja was gehenfischt mit aitel am system?
bei mir am college wo ich arbeite gibt es einen fischer der hat die genaerallizenz von der fischerei gesellschaft.hat mich eingeladen einen tag an die pilach zugehen.hat heuer schon 2 schöne gefangen.einziger haken...ich muss mit der fliegenrute fischen
kopf und rollwurf kann ich zwar schon ein wenig und eine regenbogen hab ich auch schon mit zitternden händen verhaftet...aber einen huchen...der schneid mir ja die finger ab.
is eh wurscht wird nix beissen bei mir..so hatscherd wie ich den streamer noch führe.:m
ich galub da werd ich mir bei dir mit der spinnrute leichter tHun..
sch...würd das wochenende auch gern fischen hab aber meine karten noch nicht bekommen
ein pissel halt ichs aber noch aus:c#h


----------



## HuchenAlex (11. Januar 2004)

Seas Rob,

das Pielach - Revier 5 der Gesellschaft kenn ich.. bin ja normalerweise alles andere als knausrig, wenns um Lizenzgebühren geht, aber bei 140 Euro pro Tag sag ich dann auch nur mehr "danke, das wars..."

Hab mal im Revier unterhalb gefischt (80 Euro, Spinnrute erlaubt), kann mich mit dem Bacherl aber nicht wirklich anfreunden. War fast erschüttert, als ich gesehen hab, was für ein kleines Rinnsal die berühmte Pielach ist. Kurzum, ich hab auf der gesamten Strecke von etwa 4 km höchstens 3 Gumpen finden können, wo ich ernsthaft glauben könnte, da würde ein schöner Huchen überhaupt reinpassen... wie zahhlose Gummifische und ähnliches Gerümpel in den Bäumen ringsum bezeugten, waren die nicht nur mir aufgefallen... gesehen hab ich freilich keinen einzigen Fisch, obwohl ich mit Pol - Brille praktisch jedes Steinchen am Grund erkennen konnte.. abgesehen vom Hauer - Huchen (21.5kg) ist mir auch kein einziger wirklich kapitaler Fisch aus der Pielach bekannt.. sind doch fast ausschließlich Fischchen zwischen 85cm und 1m, was da abgeschlagen wird.. da blutet das Herz..
aber ok, das ist halt meine persönliche Meinung zum Thema Pielach.

Um Deine Wurfkünste brauchst Du dir da jedenfalls keine Sorgen zu machen.. Zuerst wird Schnur im Schusskorb abgelegt, und der 15 g - Streamer oder Jig dann mit sanftem Unterschwung Richtung anderes Ufer befördert. Da dies kaum mal mehr als 15 m entfernt ist, kein wirklich schwieriges Unterfangen.
Weiß zwar nicht, was das mit Fliegenfischen zu tun haben soll, außer daß man eben eine Fliegenrute anstatt der Spinnrute in Händen hält, aber es erfüllt den Zweck. 
Deine Finger werdens im Falle des Falles auch überstehen.. wohin sollte der Fisch denn flüchten, wenn der Gumpen kaum länger als breit ist 

Ich hab an der Enns vor ein paar Wochen mal "richtige" Fliegenfischer beobachten dürfen, als ein paar Leute von der Mur zu uns gekommen sind. Da bekam der kleine Alex große Augen, was die Jungs aufgeführt haben. Trotz dichtester Uferbewachsung schossen die Streamer fast bis an den Horizont in Regionen, die ich glaub ich nicht mal mit der Spinnrute erreichen würde. Da das "Gewicht" im Schusskopf der Leine liegt, der Streamer also fast gewichtsneutral ist, konnten die Burschen sehr effektiv und langsam selbst schwierigste Stellen mit vielen Hindernissen perfekt abfischen, wo jeder bleibeschwerte Spinnköder hoffnungslos verloren wäre oder viel zu schnell geführt werden müßte. Das hat mich echt beeindruckt und wird sicherlich mal zu Versuchen meinerseits führen.

Aber wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast, mal kostengünstig die Pielach zu beehren, solltest Du natürlich zugreifen.

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## rob (11. Januar 2004)

seas alex!!!
danke für deine ausführliche info!!!na sehr oarg....140 teuros zahl ich sicher nicht für einen tag fischen.bilde mir ein es war was bei 80 teuros ...selbst das ist mir eigentlich zuteuer.schau ma mal was genau sache ist.mein sportsfreund der willy hat genau die selben dinge über die pilach gesagt wie du..der war auch schon einige male...hat a nie was gefangen.der fischer der mich an die pilach mitnimmt hat heuer ja schon 2 erwischt.....wie gross die genau waren weiss ich nicht....aber massig waren sie.
du wie schauts den bei dir aus in 2 wochen also am 24 oder 25...moch ma wos?hätte dann ab donnerstag auch unter der woche zeit da ich mir meine hacken eh selber einteile.nächstes wochenede muss ich unbdingt nach altenwörth weil ich sonst an entzug sterbe
mein auto war ja jetzt hin,krank war ich und mindestens 6 wochen ned mehr am wasser:c
grüss dich rob#h


----------



## luigi (11. Januar 2004)

hallo alex,
das ist ja ein ordentlich adipöser bursche, den du da auf die schuppen gelegt hast, gratuliere!! an der mur fische ich auf einem öfg-ticket (zwischen thalheim und knittelfeld) und schau mir gerne auch andere huchenreviere an (pielach, drau, enns, mangfall, loisach). 
die pielach ist sicher ein ganz außergewöhnliches huchenwasser. ich habe dort staunend gelernt, wo sich so ein fisch überall verstecken kann. da gibt es fischtage, an denen siehst du keinen einzigen fisch, dann wieder an die 30 stk. die größenverteilung ist halt eine natürliche pyramide, mit gottseidank vielen kleinen und wenigen größeren. erst kürzlich wurde ein toter fisch mit über 20 kg gefunden, den keiner (?) gewusst hatte. allein im 5er revier weiß ich mindestens 5 exemplare, die deutlich über einen meter haben. 
die fischerei selber (fliege oder nichtfliege...) beurteile ich nicht so biblisch streng, es gibt ohnehin schon viel zu viele regeln in unserer welt - gerade an der pielach - , da halte ich mich lieber zurück.
herzliche grüße, luigi


----------



## HuchenAlex (11. Januar 2004)

Seas Rob,

jo, kenn ma scho mochn.. am Wochenende bin i sowieso immer unterwegs, unter der Woche kann i meißt nur schwer weg.. muß ja zwischendurch auch a bissale Geld verdienen 
rufst mi halt kurz vorher noch mal an, hast ja meine Nr., allein schon zwecks Witterung. Wenns beständig unter Null Grad hat, ist meißtens ned wirklich der Bär los..
Sollte Dir auch klar sein, daß die Erfolgsaussichten an einem einzigen Tag nicht gerade groß sind, was anständiges zu erwischen.. hamma schon Glück, wenn Du zumindest nen Kleinen überreden kannst.

@luigi,
bezweifle ja nicht, daß es Huchen in der Pielach gibt, aber vor mir sind sie sicher 
Bei einem so kleinen Gewässer werden die bekannten Huchen doch sicher brutalst beharkt, der weiß nach einiger Zeit ja schon, daß Du im Anmarsch bist, bevor Dus selber weißt 
Is sicher leichter, die Standplätze auszumachen als am größeren Fluß, aber ob das so gut ist, daß jeder die offensichtlichen Standplätze befischt.. weiß man ja nie, wer schon vorher da war, den Huchen vielleicht gehakt hat, sodaß er ohnehin nix mehr nimmt, oder zumindest genug Radau gemacht hat, daß ihm der Appetit vergangen ist..

ich kenn eh die Geschichte vom Hauer - Huchen. Den hat jeder gekannt, jeder hat den angefischt bis zur Vergasung, der war zig Mal drann.. da hab ich lieber ein Plätzchen (halbwegs) für mich alleine, die besten Erfolge erzielt man meißt ohnehin an dem Gewässer, das man am besten kennt.

Kumpels von mir fahren z.B. recht oft an die Mur, ohne Zweifel gibts da kapitale Huchen, blos gefangen haben sie dort noch nie einen. 1200 für die Lizenz, + Übernachtungen, + Fahrerei, und dann die ganze Litanei von Bestimmungen.. weiß ned recht...

Stilnoten für tolle Optik beim Werfen vergebe ich übrigens auch keine, mir is nur nicht ganz klar, warum an vielen Revieren auf Fliegenrute bestanden wird, wenn dann damit ohnehin "spinngefischt" wird..  Sinnlose Verkomplizierung einer ohnehin komplizierten Fischerei, würd ich meinen 


Grüße,
Alex


----------



## sebastian (14. Januar 2004)

Was kosten die Lizenzen da wo du fischst ? Tageslizenzen !


----------



## luigi (15. Januar 2004)

hallo sebastian,
falls du mich gemeint hast: es gibt eigentlich kaum günstige+aussichtsreiche tageslizenzen auf huchen, die leicht zugänglich sind. wobei "aussichtsreich" in bezug auf die huchenfischerei ohnehin ein weit interpretierbarer begriff ist... 
was huchenalex an der enns in steyr vorschlägt, scheint mir vom preis-leistungsverhältnis sehr günstig. 

andere enns-karte: waffen pichler, weyer, 07355 7363
pielach - kannst du oben nachlesen (http://www.oefg1880.at/)
drau - hotelkarte bei mehrtägigem aufenthalt: http://www.pontiller.at/
eine reihe bayrischer huchengewässer findest du unter http://www.users.odn.de/~odn03061/permal.htm

in jedem fall ist es sehr empfehlenswert einen kenner des gewässers und der dortigen huchenfischerei zu rate zu ziehen, bis man einmal einigermaßen eine ahnung davon hat, an welchen plätzen huchen jagen und wie sie reagieren.

viel glück und herzliche grüße, luigi


----------



## HuchenAlex (16. Januar 2004)

Seas Sebastian....

schließe mich Luigi - diesmal völlig widerspruchslos - an 

gute Huchenreviere vergeben kaum Tageskarten, wenn doch, ist der Preis horrend...  an der Enns ist das nicht der Fall, aber das Gewässer ist recht groß, die Fließstrecken kurz (viel Stauberreich),  und da is es für einen unerfahrener Fischer (im Bezug auf die Enns) halt recht schwer, die Standplätze auszumachen.. ich tu mir da relativ leicht, ich wohn ja praktisch neben dem Wasser..

Die Saison dauert jetzt genau noch 1 Monat in OÖ, aber jetzt kommt die fast beste Zeit.... bin schon gespannt, ob noch ein wirklich guter Fisch "fällt" 

Grüße, Alex


----------

